# My Lil Guy on his BRUTE



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Christmas Mornin' 6 AM














Had ta put the "Guvna" back on it, this thing shreds!!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!! we wanted (well I wanted) to get that one for my daughter.. but we figured it would be too fast.
It's a brute!! 

She ended up getting a different smaller one which needs reverse.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah we got the lil kfx last year, He loved it too. I agree on the reverse tho.

Another pic


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is a pic of the lil KFX we got last year. Don't know what he was "fixin"... Prolly checkin a cv boot or axle!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I've seen that mini brute many times at Toys R' Us. 
heck i wanted it for myself. I collect Kawie stuff.. 

That KFX he got last year is exactly what she got this year but it's pink. She's 16 months old.

Make sure you snorkel it and when you do take pics so we can post the writeup!!
hahaha!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

LOL, I told my better half I was fitnda' put some center snorks on it and I just got that look. Yall know the one.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats AWESOME!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: love it! makes me want to go out have me a kid so I have a reason to buy one!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Just buy one for your future kid or for your sisters future kid. This way you'll have time to fix it up like a lift kit in stuff. Heck it could be like M.I.M.B. version of HLs 90cc sportsman!!!!!:rockn::lol::mimbrules:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

:biggrin: 24 volt that bad boy and tell him to hold on!!!:aargh4:


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

FABMAN said:


> Just buy one for your future kid or *for your sisters future kid*. This way you'll have time to fix it up like a lift kit in stuff. Heck it could be like M.I.M.B. version of HLs 90cc sportsman!!!!!:rockn::lol::mimbrules:


 now that is a great idea! =)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^ I hope that dont happen anytime soon! You got 2 kids already.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Watch out kids take $$$$$ and lots of it 
Gotta love em!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> Watch out kids take $$$$$ and lots of it
> Gotta love em!


Based on my experiences i'd say you left a few dollar symbols out :happysad:

But i agree there worth it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i havent even begun to realize the $$$$'s yet. 
Mine are 11yr and 17 months.
i got a car to be buying in the next 5 years!


----------

